# Revell (Aurora) Wolfman



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Just got back into it after a long break. I decided The Wolfman was a good way to get going, again. 

The wolfman molds show some wear/repairs (?), so some areas need to be worked a bit. It's still a great kit. I'm not sure why it's been marked skill 3. Maybe because it needs filler in a few places? It's not very difficult to assemble. 

I'm brushing on Delta Ceramcoat paint. I might mess with some pastels on this one.

Here's a start:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice job so far...dry-brushing looks GREAT!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Great start K-J! :thumbsup: 

~RK~


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks, guys! 

How have you been, Roy, my fellow Michigander? I hope, well.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm fine..... It was you that I was wondering about. We haven't seen your presence here for a while. 

~RK~


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> I'm fine..... It was you that I was wondering about. We haven't seen your presence here for a while.
> 
> ~RK~


Just busy with other things. No illness or major misfortune, so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Terrific! Very menacing.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks great and I agree that the dry brushing is really nice. You were able to bring out the fur nicely doing that. When I built mine 3-4 years back it was the first monster I had built since I was a kid and was totally monotone when first completed. Then after learning tricks on here and practicing I did a wash and dry brushing on him and what a difference it made. I will look forward to seeing it completed. Now after this guy don't stop, throw something else on the bench immediately if not in parallel. I have a half dozen projects on the bench right now.

Bob K.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work on the kit so far, a dry-brusher's paradise; making the rocks interesting is the next challenge!


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Teeth??*

The teeth on this re-issue look better than the one's on my PL kit that i finished last year. Did they re-sculpt them, add a new mouth piece perhaps? NICE WORK!! 

Cliff


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wolfies looking good so far:thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Looks like you're off to a great start!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

tr7nut said:


> The teeth on this re-issue look better than the one's on my PL kit that i finished last year. Did they re-sculpt them, add a new mouth piece perhaps? NICE WORK!!
> 
> Cliff


These are different molds than the PL kits, aren't they? I don't know if the teeth were redone, but I don't think so. I had to file the lower left fang, as it looked like two teeth in a V shape. The top teeth needed to be fitted a bit. I dunno... :freak:

Thanks for the comments, guys. 

I have yet to get back to this kit. Maybe Friday.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good KJ!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool and great to see you back:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

kit-junkie said:


> These are different molds than the PL kits, aren't they? I don't know if the teeth were redone, but I don't think so.


These aren't different molds to the PL kits - all issues of these monsters have come out of the original molds owned by Monogram. Dracula had a newly-molded head, but that was the only change, otherwise everything is from the original molds. Except maybe for these Wolfman teeth!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Very cool and great to see you back:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Thank you for the welcome, Sir. :thumbsup:



Cro-Magnon Man said:


> These aren't different molds to the PL kits - all issues of these monsters have come out of the original molds owned by Monogram.


Well, there we go then. I had no Idea.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

*A little progress.*

The lighting is pretty poor. I used a red wash on the eyes and shaded around them. I also did a lighter layer of dry brushing on the fur. The shading is subtle. The pictures don't show it very well. 

I'm trying to use the layer/seal method. Tamiya rattle can flat was all I could get my mitts on. It seems to be working fine, but when I tried to use pastel to blend the hairline better, the pastel didn't stick very well. I probably didn't shake the can long enough. I'm new to the process, too. So... 


















Any comments/suggestions are welcome.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

*More Progress*

Here are a few more photos. I'm attempting shading with pastel chalk on the rocks and skull. Can't wait 'till I "get a handle" on it. I'm working with a new camera (that I don't know how to use properly yet). I had to color correct the images, so some of the low/high lighting isn't showing up well. The eyes and mouth are gloss coated.





































I still have to spot wash here and there. What a fun kit!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

He looks as good as he did earlier. I know about the camera problems when I shoot pics of mine. I usually do a bit of editing but that doesn't always make them any better. Your Wolfie though reminds me a bunch of mine, after I redid him, except your has blue jeans on and mine had green. Anyway, a very nice Aurora Wolfman to put on the shelf.

Bob K.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

love this kit!.. your shading and painting skill are great!.. the base is also great on this kit!..


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

Great job. This will be my next.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Your paint and work on this kit is best ever!


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Looks excellent!
I'm lovin' the fur! Paint looks great!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Everything is looking real good K-J. :thumbsup: 
A small critique if it's ok, Wolfie's teeth seem very white. Maybe you could dirty them up a bit. I use a dark brown watercolor. Just brush across the teeth and let dry, then use a damp brush to pull most of the color off leaving some behind in the spaces. :dude:

~RK~


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I didn't think I'd done that well, honestly.  



IanWilkinson said:


> your shading and painting skill are great!.. the base is also great on this kit!..


 Thanks, so much! This is the first time I've used pastel chalk, for shading. I used it on the base. It works very nicely, but takes some practice. 



Roy Kirchoff said:


> A small critique if it's ok, Wolfie's teeth seem very white. Maybe you could dirty them up a bit.


Any suggestions/ideas/critiques are welcome. I noticed the too white teeth also, Roy. There is a bit of gray to shade between the teeth, but they still stand out a bit too much. A wash is a great idea. I'm still going at it. We'll see where this one ends up.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

*Finished Wolf Man.*




























I had a blast with this one!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I'll comment once again now that he is completed, fantastic job! The fondness for this kit lies mainly in the nostalgia factor being one of the Aurora originals and it isn't too bad a model for a wolfman. However it is definitely not like the Universal wolfman much at all, the Polar Lights Randy Bowen kit is very similar. But your turned out great and that is what really matters. So are you going to do all of the classic Aurora as well? I have them all and have built maybe a third of them so far.

Bob K.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

rkoenn said:


> So are you going to do all of the classic Aurora as well?


I've thought about doing that, but I never really plan ahead. Whichever kit strikes me, when I open the kit closet, is what gets built. I have the PL (Bowen styrene) kit. I have cars, boats, planes, monsters, funny kits... I must admit, I like the figure kits best. And to think I would have never built one, if it hadn't been for HobbyTalk. 

I just pulled out the Silly Surfers Hodad, I had put away a while ago. I'll post photos when it's done.


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow! That really turned out well. The shading on the rocks is awesome. Soft and subtle. The wear on the jeans has a nice texture to it. Looks like denim. I hope I can do as well when I build my kit that is in storage.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks! I had a lot of fun building this kit.  Now, if I can get the lighting and camera situation fully sorted...


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

The new pic's look great to me K-J, way to go.

~RK~


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> The new pic's look great to me K-J, way to go.
> 
> ~RK~


Thanks Roy! I used a wash on the teeth, like you suggested. The photos don't show it well. I think I need one of those light tents to help with the photos.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

A light tent would eliminate the background shadows. 
Someone had a "how to" using PVC plumbing pipe either here or the clubhouse.

~RK~


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> A light tent would eliminate the background shadows.


:thumbsup: As well as cutting glare. I was thinking I could make one, but they can be bought inexpensively.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice Wolfman, kit-junkie!!! Very clean and nice subtle color work. Very cool!! - Denis


----------

